# Beta testers needed for Alarm Clock beta



## Ghoser777 (Aug 6, 2002)

(You may have already seen this on Macnn)

Hi, I'm the developer of a program called Alarm Clock S.E., and its going through a major rewrite that's making it a much stronger app. It's now in Obj-C and has a ton more features, but I need to make sure they all work like they're suppose to.

I was wondering if anyone would be interested in giving it a spin, trying out its features, and probing from problems. It's much more than just alarm clock, giving you lots of control over your schedule with calendar and holiday reminders, but because its so complex, I'm sure I messed something up.

The download link for the app is http://homepage.mac.com/fahrenba/acseBeta/acseBeta.tgz and a Usage.rtf file can be downloaded from http://homepage.mac.com/fahrenba/acseBeta/Usage.rtf

The Usage.rtf file isn't complete, but it covers most of the most intricate parts of the program. Some things still aren't implemented, such as overriding the system volume in the Sound preferences, Jumping to a Year/Month under the calendar menu, and displaying a date on the clock window, but much is completed.

This is an expiring demo with an exiration date of August 8th at midnight - this is when I need to have this app go 'GM' for version 3.0.

Thanks to anyone who can help me out!

Sincerely,
Matt Fahrenbacher
Humongous Elephants and Tigers


----------



## Ghoser777 (Aug 8, 2002)

Just so I know, is anyone trying this out?

I keep checking, but I get no responses...

Matt Fahrenbacher


----------



## Ghoser777 (Aug 9, 2002)

Well, for those interested, 3.0 GM is now up and running.

Here's the VT link: http://www.versiontracker.com/moreinfo.fcgi?id=12255&db=macosx

Thanks to all those who beta tested.

Matt Fahrenbacher


----------

